# The security review: How secure are our cash machines?



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Welcome to this week’s security review, including a closer look at cash machine security on the 49-year anniversary of the ATM. Also this week, we looked at how to stay safe from malicious scripts and how to avoid data leaks by plugging the holes in your organization’s defenses.
> 
> *ATMs turn 49: How secure are our cash machines?*
> 
> ...


http://www.welivesecurity.com/2016/...Feed:+eset/blog+(ESET+Blog:+We+Live+Security)


----------

